

Ask HN: Best country (apart from USA) to hack in the summer? - nikunjk


======
paulsutter
If you like Japan, Japan is great. If you like Sweden, Sweden is great. If you
like Peru, Peru is great.

What exactly are you asking?

North Korea may be the only country bad for a hack-cation. No Internet there.

